# Another Cabelas Rumor????



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

This weeks rumor regarding were Cabelas might build is........that Cabelas had purchased property for a store on the south side of Rt 70 at rt 127, ( Preble cty) anyone else hear anything about this?? I know there are lots of rumors along these lines and I heard it from a 5 Rivers Metro Park officer who is a big hunter,so I can not confirm this but that would be about 20 minutes from my house so that would be cool!!

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

They have been talking about it for years and have yet to see anything happen with the land


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't see it happening. I'd think that if a big outfit like Cabela's was going to come into town, they wouldn't want to build way out in the country like that. They'd want to stay at least on a near fringe of the city. There aren't any major outdoors retailers in Beavercreek or Fairborn. (I don't count Dick's because they cater too much to the socks with sandals crowd for me to be comfortable there talking about hunting or fishing.) Xenia would even be a good choice. At any rate, it would be nice to have a Cabela's in the Miami Valley somewhere, even if it's out in Springboro or Franklin. I hope the rumor works out in your favor, Mark.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

I think, or hope Cincy is going to be a location for Cabela's


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Neither Michigan or W Virgina are in big cities. Preble would be smart. Central to Dayton, Richmond and not too far from Indy.


----------



## dddavis (Jul 9, 2007)

something has been "being built" on that ground for 20 years. i live just a few miles away from that famed location, i would love to have a cabelas in my back yard, better yet get a job there. far as a location for a cabelas,"build and they will come".


----------



## jayhoffa01 (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't see Cabelas opening a store near us any time soon with them building one out near Indy. Here is a link to the Cabelas web site announcing thier new store openings. Sorry to be the negative one, because i would love to see a Cabelas in the local area.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../retail_stores/greenwood/greenwood_press.html


----------



## jayhoffa01 (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../retail_stores/greenwood/greenwood_press.html

Here is a link to the Cabelas web site posting thier current stores and future store openings. With them building one out by Indy; I think, would kill our shot of getting a store built in the local area. Sorry to be the one to rain on the parade because i would love to have a Cabelas in the local area.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's what they want for store sites according to thier website.

1. Minimum of 22 acres of land - will consider up to 100 if stand-alone Store concept

2. Will consider anchoring or/& leasing retail developments

3. Will consider empty "Big Box" style stores (min. 85,000 sq. feet)

4. Prefer 1 million people within a 30 mile radius


5. Prefer to be within 20 miles of a metro area

6. Excellent frontage and interstate access and visibility

7. Existing or funded Interstate Interchange

8. Community Development Incentive packages required

9. No franchising


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

It makes total sense for them to build in Indy. It's a happening city that's growing and they don't have a Bass Pro. Unfortunately, I prefer Cabela's to BPS. So, I guess we'll be making a trip every so often to Indy. I hear the river that flows right through the city has some decent smallmouth fishing. Maybe have to combine trips sometime.


----------



## truckerron (Apr 15, 2006)

go to there web site there are building in indy none in oh not yet 
greenwood in


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

if sears in northgate mall leaves they could go in there big enough
they coulda went in to jc pennys but a theater is going in there


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Actually it shows 2 Cabelas store coming soon to Indiana, Greenwood and Hammond. It will be just a matter of time before there here.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

over the summer i heard on my local news they was going to 
put one in northern KY... haven't heard nothing since


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its funny, one of my customers today asked what i thought about Cabelas building down on 71 near Montgomery? I asked where he heard that and he said all his buddies have been talking about it for some time... Looks like its anyones guess where they will show up.

Salmonid


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

that's the one not KY


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

I live in South Lebanon. They are building a shopping/entertainment/office building and anything else they can can cram in there complex at I-71 and St Rt 48. Kohl's is the first store and should be opening soon. On the other side of 48 is a large gravel pit. I have heard 2 different rumors but can't confirm either one, supposedly one of them was in the Western Star newspaper but I can't find the story. That rumor is that Bass Pro is going to build there on the water so you can test basically anything you buy there. Boats, reels, rods etc before you buy. They will close down the store in Forest Park. The other rumor is basically the same thing but Cabelas is the store.... Has any one else heard either one of these? Tee?


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i doubt it very much, i'll call and conferm it.. if they close i have no place to 
go


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

bandit i called bass pro and spoke to a mgr, i asked if thier moving
he said it's rumor the're not going any where.. they are staying 
at cincinnati mills


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Anybody hearing rumor that they have bought property check your county auditors web page, all property records are public record so if cabelas or BPS or buys new property that is usually where the info can be found.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Moraine Materials Is Presently Located On The Site That I Was Talking About. They Are Building A New Location On The Other Side Of The Road. They Will Move Into That Spot When It Is Complete. Bass Pro Is Supposed To Break Ground Some Time Between The First Of The Year And Late Spring, After Moraine Gets Everything Moved. The Land Is Still Owned By The Oeder's, That Is Why There Is No Record Of Sale At The Recorder's Office. I Would Say That Probably Only Very High Management Is Aware Of This And The Person Who You Spoke To May Not Be In The Loop. I Did Speak To Someone At Moraine And He Said They Have A Contract For The Job For Bass Pro, But As We All Know Contracts Can Fall Through But It Is Definitely A Possibility......


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

I heard that they were putting a cab. in Brunswick Ohio and that they would have a exit right off 71 to enter


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

BANDIT......I live just up the road too, by H.Depot and have been anxiously checking out the DAILY construction. I too heard both BPS and Cabelas, we will wait and see. I am hoping Cabelas is the one, I dont mind the 30 min drive to BPS.


----------

